# Android development website



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 23, 2012)

I want to learn developing apps for android. I have got eclipse, SDKs and other things set up. I have started learning from a book. But i want to know which are the good sites for learning android programming. I dont want sites that have their softwares. I want to learn android programming in eclipse. So please could u suggest some good websites or books to help me learn.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 23, 2012)

Android Developers
Java, Eclipse, Android and Web programming tutorials
AndroidHive | Tutorials, Games, Apps, Tips


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 23, 2012)

thx masterkd.


----------



## iamharish15 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am also learning android programming with Eclipse SDK. Now I have decided to make a project in android as the Major Project of my B.Tech(CSE). But I don't have any good ideas about the projects..
So can anyone suggest me the android project ideas and help me in that if anyone could do that!???


----------



## masterkd (Mar 31, 2012)

you can make a weather service app..with location features..kinda nice and needs good knowledge over android programming..i'm sure your teachers will be impressed if you can pull this through!!


----------

